# New Gaff/RE puppy Nala



## HDCarrel (Jun 19, 2012)

So I got a new puppy last week she is awesome so smart and just clicking with my dogs and comfortable right away. She is Half Gaff and Half RE. Both Parents purple ribbon. Right now I am waiting for my papers to come I just sent out for them the other day. Anyhow I was wondering if anyone could help in telling me a little about the bloodlines? I've always been a fan of the breed but never got into the different types of bloodlines since I have never had one with papers. And just for fun I have to post some pics =]

Nala




































Nala and her new friends =]









Picture of Nalas dad and then on bottom is mother I dont remember which one is gaff and which is RE but I think dad might be gaff but again I know nothing about bloodlines


















Thank you for looking any feedback/comments are appreciated =]


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Very cute little pup.

Gaff is a UKC American Pit Bull Terrier line that tend to produce dogs with heavier bone, while RE is a line that started UKC APBT/AKC AmStaff and is now American Bully. By the fathers structure he is more of the American Bully type dog where as the female is closer to a UKC style dog however her head looks like a RE dog. Once you get your papers back and have the actual dogs behind your dogs you can be told what each dog is. 

I encourage you to do some research on bloodlines and read around this forum. Dogs like the father of your dog tend to be mixed with mastiff and other breeds (regardless of papers). You don't get that much mass into a breed that came from 40lb dogs without crossing. They are both clean looking dogs thought structure wise so your girl should be a pretty nice looking dog when she grow up.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Yup what she said ^ 

Welcome to the forum, also the purple ribbon isn't anything special since single registration for this breed is now closed most all of the APBT's registered UKC are purple ribbon, just means something like 3 or 4 generations before are registered UKC. Alot of american bullys have gaff in them as well so once you get your paperwork back you can post it up if you like and we can help break it down for you a bit more. cute pup and welcome to the forum


----------



## HDCarrel (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank you for the feedback I am reading around a bit and seems like the mother is probably the RE. I also dont doubt what you say about the dad he is short but very big 90 lbs or more. I found out after I got the puppy that the kennel uses supplements on their dogs. Not sure if this effects the puppies in any way but I will not be giving her any what so ever so Im thinking she might not be quite as big as them. Either way she will be naturally beautiful =]


----------



## HDCarrel (Jun 19, 2012)

Yes I just learned the other day about papers and the generations etc.. the parents are just purple ribbon which means they have the basic 3 generation papers. I ordered the 7 generation and I will be posting when I get it in a few days =] thanks for the reply and the welcoming I'm glad I found this useful site.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

supplements if talking like bully max and canine xtreme ect those are crap and really not worth it, however supplements are good to add like omega 3-6-9 or fish oils , probiotics, ACV those type of things are great for them is given properly { i wouldnt bother with any of this as a puppy though } But no matter what supplement it wont effect the size or build or muscle. Things that play the biggest roles there are genetics, diet and exercise. Dad looks obese to me so if you keep your dog in shape and exercised properly you will be fine. { dont worry about excessive exercise right now , just let her be a puppy}


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Many Bully type kennel ad unnecessary supplements trying to make thier dogs look big rather than actually working their dogs out or getting a dog that will be the size they want. I have never seen any of these things work, but like Angle said thier are some good things you can ad to supplement that are not those kind of supplements lol. Two different word uses hahaha.


----------



## HDCarrel (Jun 19, 2012)

I didn't know I had these. They are pics of the parents papers


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

So unfortunately it looks like you got taken by a back yard breeder. This doesn't make your dogs any less of an awesome pet, and you do still have UKC Obedience, WP and maybe in Confo open to you depending on the dogs structure if you want to compete. 

All but 1 of those dogs have over 10 puppies produced ( one even has 248!) and only 2 puppies have a CH title, which means they are not breeding for any purpose other than to breed. ( You can tell this by the degrees listed after the # of puppies produced)


----------



## HDCarrel (Jun 19, 2012)

Yeah your probably right we do not have many breeders or kennels around here at all. But from what I have seen they have produced nothing but beautiful Pitbulls a lot which have won many awards at various south FLA dog shows. For sure the best I've seen in the area. I think she will turn out to be beautifully built. It just fascinates me to learn the history on her and to learn about the different bloodlines. I don't plan for her to be a show dog just my pet to love and spoil =]


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

The bitch, IMO, has a gaff head.. so I would bet she has some Gaff in there.... a very cute pup! Good luck with her!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

shes a cutie!! good luck


----------

